# gti fahrenheit please!



## 64Bettle (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys need some quick help! I have the chance to buy a 2007 vw gti fahrenheit however I have a concern. From what I understood ther are only 1200 made and that number is displayed on the steering wheel and there is a fahrenheit badge on the back. However this car has neither a badge or a number on the wheel, it simply has a plate that says GTI. It is the Magna Orange, and has all the stiching inside and all the orange trim and the vw gti fahrenheit rims...however no badge or number. The car fax ran the vin and it does come up as a vw gti fahrenheit so it has to be one. Anyone know where on the car I might find the numer or some physical sign it is a vw gti fahrenheit. Any help would be great! Thank you!


----------



## boostingti4lyf (Mar 22, 2010)

call the dealer with your vin


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you in Canada? I believe the Canadian Fahrenheits (like the 20th AE) don't come with the number plates.


----------



## CaptainPumpkin (Nov 14, 2009)

HolyRollie said:


> Are you in Canada? I believe the Canadian Fahrenheits (like the 20th AE) don't come with the number plates.


Not true sir!  I most definitely have a number plate on my steering wheel 137/150. 

Personally I wouldn't buy a Fahrenheit without the number plate unless they are giving you a damn good deal. The whole point is that you have 1 of only a limited number of cars and you know which one you have. At least I always look at it and people ask what number I have. Since the car you are looking at is Magma Orange and has all the stitching it must be a Fahrenheit as that would be too much of an ordeal to repaint but I'd still want to see what number the car is.

Sometimes when you look up a VIN for some reason the description will say Fahrenheit GTI when the car is actually a Candy white, Black Magic Pearl etc. so you cant really trust that either.


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

CaptainPumpkin said:


> Not true sir!  I most definitely have a number plate on my steering wheel 137/150.


Thanks for clarifying :thumbup:

OP: Does it look like there were badges on the car, but were removed/replaced? This situation is intriguing.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

The rear badge is just a sticker and the number plate on the wheel can easily be removed. Odds are someone swiped it at some point. If the car has the interior orange trim and stitching and the LD2C paint code, it's definitely a Fahrenheit.


----------



## hugo317 (May 16, 2011)

i would call the dealer and ask them about that


----------



## fahrenheit137 (Dec 6, 2010)

Strange. I have 137/1200. I bought it brand new from a dealer in March of '07 so I'm pretty sure it's authentic. I assume then that there was a separate series of 150 made for the Canadian market? Otherwise, they're lying to us about how many were really made.


----------



## Aucoin (Mar 2, 2006)

There was 150 made for the Canadian Market, my guess would be Day Time Running lights or 
possibly a differnt bumper that seperated it from the 1200 sold to the U.S Market.










In ELSAWeb it specificly states the vehicle is a "special color" = LD2 Magma Orange


----------



## fahrenheit137 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Fasts fade in the sun*

Aucoin, don't ride around with your Fast on the dashboard! It'll fade in the sun. Mine did.


----------



## VWFahrenheit (Jan 25, 2011)

fahrenheit137 said:


> Strange. I have 137/1200.


I have 138! w00t


----------

